

MIT scientist records 230000 hours of son’s childhood to study language learning - jodrellblank
http://singularityhub.com/2011/04/10/scientist-records-230000-hours-of-son’s-childhood-what-it-means-and-whats-next/

======
jodrellblank
Particularly interesting because he and his team had to develop ways of
analysing and visualising the 200Tb recordings, and then they started turning
their analysis methods onto live TV and social media data.

Direct link to the TED talk without the blog post discussion:
<http://blog.ted.com/2011/03/10/deb-roy/>

